# EU-Blackhand / Gilde Wasted Mind



## Pumblebee (23. Februar 2015)

Unsere neu gegründete Gilde Wasted Mind sucht derzeit Mitglieder für verschiedene bereiche des Spiels.

Unser Fokus liegt in den aktuellen Schlachtzugsinhalten, möchten unsere Gilde jedoch auch für Gelegenheitsspieler, Questbegeisterte und Twinkverliebte attraktiv halten.
Jeder Spieler der Freude an einer Gemeinschaft hat und Interesse neue Kontakte zu knüpfen ist Herzlichst willkommen. Auch Neulinge sind gern gesehen.

Wir pflegen einen ruhigen und freundlichen Umgangston untereinander und erwarten von unseren Mitgliedern eine gewisse geistige Reife. 
Wir nehmen uns selbst nicht allzu ernst und möchten für uns und unsere Mitglieder eine Gemeinschaft schaffen in der man gerne ist und bleibt.

Für die Teilnehmer unserer Raids erwarten wir Geduld und natürlich ein höfliches Miteinander.
Spieler die nach ein paar Wipes die kurve kratzen und jedem Epic hinterher sabbern sind unerwünscht. 

Derzeiten suchen wir für den Raidkader: 

1x Tank (Dk, Pala o. Monk)
3x Heal (Schami, Diszi, Pala)
Jede menge DPS

Unsere Raidzeiten sind: Donnerstag und Sonntag von 20-23Uhr

Für Fragen über unsere Gilde, einfach ingame "Pumblebêê" oder "Alanyâ" anwhispern, oder einen Beitrag im Forum hinterlassen.

Weitere Informationen unter: http://www.wasted-mind.de.vu

Gruss, Pumblebêê


----------

